# Eu lhe amava- why indirect object pronoun?



## ayupshiplad

Evening again!

Yesterday I was writing an email to a Brazilian friend of mine in which I said "Eu o amava como um amigo" (whilst on reflection I should have said 'te' I had used você throughout and didn't want to appear clueless), but I was corrected to 'Eu lhe amava' when I told another Brazilian I had said this. Why is the object pronoun used with amar indirect?


----------



## jazyk

Simply because it is wrong and you are right and a Brazilian should know better. On the other hand, though, I know some people from the Northeast use the pronoun lhe as indirect object but that is (still, I hope) grating to most Brazilians and all other Portuguese speakers. 

Shame on them! They should not have corrected your beautiful Portuguese.


----------



## ayupshiplad

The person that corrected me is from São Paulo! Thank you for your reassuring reply, I thought I was going insane


----------



## jazyk

Right, that usage is unfortunately creeping up everywhere now, take a look at my blog.


----------



## avok

I dont know why but "eu lhe amava" looks correct to me, it is wrong though ...I wonder why?


----------



## jazyk

Porque amar é verbo transitivo direto e lhe (do dativo illi em latim) representa objeto indireto. Há, portanto, uma total incongruência nessa construção.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah that link was magical, I shall certainly be showing it to my friend!

It seemed quite preposterous but (you speak German I believe, Jazyk) then I thought of glauben taking the dative which makes no sense to an English native speaker so thought it may be one of those cases...though thankfully not! It is so much better when there is a logical explanation


----------



## Graciliano Ramos

> I dont know why but "eu lhe amava" looks correct to me, it is wrong though ...I wonder why?


O verto amar teria que ser transitivo indireto, e este não é o caso. Ele ficaria tipo: João amava à Maria. 

Ver tb segue o mesmo caso. Eu lhe vi. Quando seria: Eu o vi.


----------



## IsaC

Já agora uma curiosidade, no Brasil nunca diriam "eu te amava"? Eu sei que não se tratam por tu mas creio já ter ouvido isto muitas vezes, usar o te em vez do o/a.

Em Portugal seria "eu amava-te"


----------



## ayupshiplad

I heard Brazilians use te in the expression 'I love you' normally...but what do I know! I have also heard it being used in other expressions like 'vou te pegar'.


----------



## IsaC

É exactamente a isso que me refiro! Eles tratam toda a gente por vocês mas em certos contextos utilizam o "te", o que parece um pouco estranho. Mas no português há muita coisa que nos surpreende por isso tudo é de esperar!


----------



## avok

IsaC said:


> Já agora uma curiosidade, no Brasil nunca diriam "eu te amava"? Eu sei que não se tratam por tu mas creio já ter ouvido isto muitas vezes, usar o te em vez do o/a.
> 
> Em Portugal seria "eu amava-te"


 
I guess brazilians have many ways to say "I loved you" 

Eu amava voce
Eu te amava
Eu o amava
Eu amava-o (?)

Can I ask you something? In Portugal it is "Amava-te" and I understand that but why "*eu* amava*-te*"?  The sentence already begins with "eu". Can't you also say "eu te amava" in Portugal? Because the sentence does not begin with "te" . "Eu te amava" is always a Brazilian way of saying it?


----------



## Denis555

IsaC said:


> É exactamente a isso que me refiro! Eles tratam toda a gente por vocês mas em certos contextos utilizam o "te", o que parece um pouco estranho. Mas no português há muita coisa que nos surpreende por isso tudo é de esperar!


 
IsaC, é mais ou menos o que acontece em Portugal: "vocês" junto com "vosso" ou "vos". 
O "vós" em Portugal está quase morto mas sobrevivem "vosso", "vos". A mesma coisa com o "tu" no Brasil, sobrevivem as formas "te" e "teu". 
Daí a mistura!


----------



## Graciliano Ramos

É verdade. Aqui no Brasil não se usam mais as formas da segunda pessoa: tu falas, tu mandas... Mas os pronomes obliquos da segundo pessoa ainda estão fortes na lingua, até mesmo em casos onde não deveria. Na linguagem informal é muito comum:

"Vou te emprestar", "vou te dar a maçã", "te amo", "te odeio".

Mas o sujeito é sempre você e não tu.

E o mais engraçado.. Muita gente que usa o Tu aqui, o usa como se fosse Você.

Tu sabia disso?


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Can I ask you something? In Portugal it is "Amava-te" and I understand that but why "*eu* amava*-te*"?  The sentence already begins with "eu".


Yes, saying _eu_ is redundant. But sometimes you may want to emphasize the subject, for some reason. 



avok said:


> Can't you also say "eu te amava" in Portugal? Because the sentence does not begin with "te" .


Technically yes, but we rarely speak that way. You may find it in poetry or ancient texts, though.


----------



## IsaC

Como o outsider já explicou o "eu" é redundante mas com este verbo em particular não é tão intenso dizer "amava-te", o eu acrescenta a intensidade que o verbo amar necessita!

Só "amava-te" seria mais adequado como resposta a uma pergunta, "O que é que sentias por mim?" "amava-te!"
Mas se quiser dizer a alguém que o amava prefiro dizer "eu amava-te".

Resta só acrescentar que "amava-te" também pode ser a 3ª pessoa, ele amava-te.


----------



## Vanda

Lhe ou te?
Tentei achar um dos vários outros tópicos já discutidos sobre te amo ou amo você, mas não achei. Para jogar um pouco mais de lenha na fogueira, não nos esqueçamos do eu te amo você. Nesse tópico, que eu não encontrei, lembro-me de ter abordado a prática nossa, no caso específico de declarar amor, dizemos _eu te amo_! quase todos nós os que não usamos o tu e o te normalmente no dia-a-dia. Achamos engraçado quando alguém nos diz: _eu amo você_! Só tem graça se for dito  eu te amo! e logo em seguida voltamos para o você em todas as outras referências.
Também dizemos, conforme já dito acima: _vou te pegar às 11h/ vou te falar uma coisa/ nem te conto_; independentemente de sermos da banda do te ou da do você.


----------



## Frajola

Vanda said:


> Lhe ou te?
> Tentei achar um dos vários outros tópicos já discutidos sobre te amo ou amo você, mas não achei. Para jogar um pouco mais de lenha na fogueira, não nos esqueçamos do eu te amo você. Nesse tópico, que eu não encontrei, lembro-me de ter abordado a prática nossa, no caso específico de declarar amor, dizemos _eu te amo_! quase todos nós os que não usamos o tu e o te normalmente no dia-a-dia. Achamos engraçado quando alguém nos diz: _eu amo você_! Só tem graça se for dito eu te amo! e logo em seguida voltamos para o você em todas as outras referências.
> Também dizemos, conforme já dito acima: _vou te pegar às 11h/ vou te falar uma coisa/ nem te conto_; independentemente de sermos da banda do te ou da do você.


 


Concordo.

Me surpreende um paulista ter sugerido "eu *lhe* amava", como informou o forero inicial. Parece-me mais comum um paulista dizer "eu *te* amo"!

Para o nordestino, de uma forma geral, "eu *lhe* amo" soa melhor, é mais confortável para se dizer, carrega mais sentimento. "Eu *te* amo" soaria impessoal.

Em sua linguagem do dia-a-dia, o paulista em contrapartida diz "o livro que eu *te* dei". Já em algumas regiões do Nordeste, é mais comum ouvir "o livro que *lhe* dei" - e aqui eles por acaso estão em conformidade com a gramática tradicional. 

Seria o caso de essas construções serem consideradas peculiaridades regionais, mais do que incongruências?


----------



## ayupshiplad

To be fair, my paulista friend did say he would say 'eu te amava' but that if I wanted to avoid the second person I should say 'eu lhe amava'.


----------



## avok

Why should we avoid the second person?

Eu lhe amava can be confused with eu amava ele


----------



## Frajola

ayupshiplad said:


> To be fair, my paulista friend did say he would say 'eu te amava' but that if I wanted to avoid the second person I should say 'eu lhe amava'.


 

Entendi.

Temos aqui então (pelo menos) quatro formas possíveis:

1. Eu te amava
2. Eu lhe amava
3. Eu amava ele/ela/você
4. Eu o/a amava

As alternativas 1 e 2, eu diria, são variedades regionais. Ambas referem-se à segunda pessoa do singular (você). A segunda alternativa, é mais típica, ao que me consta, no Nordeste brasileiro.

Na alternativa 3, o pronome _ele_ (assim como _você_, _eles_, _elas_) tradicionalmente exerce a função de sujeito ou predicativo do sujeito. No português falado do Brasil, esses pronomes já há algum tempo têm assumido papel de complemento do verbo. This alternative would have been my answer had I been your Paulista friend in question. 

A alternativa 4 encontra abrigo na gramática normativa tradicional do português. Ela pode se referir à segunda pessoa do singular (você), assim como à terceira pessoa do singular (ele/ela).


----------



## ayupshiplad

The person I was writing to was Brazilian but has lived in Portugal for several years so understands both varieties. However throughout the rest of the email I had addressed him as 'você' and didn't want to change person


----------



## Frajola

ayupshiplad said:


> The person I was writing to was Brazilian but has lived in Portugal for several years so understands both varieties. However throughout the rest of the email I had addressed him as 'você' and didn't want to change person


 

Como lembrou a Vanda, é comum misturarmos as pessoas dos pronomes em português. O mesmo se dá em inglês. 

Algumas pessoas titubeiam em relação a qual pronome usar em uma frase como a seguinte:

Everybody took _their_ lunches.

Embora alguns would cringe at this construction, muitos outros a usam matter-of-factly. 

Historicamente falando, os pronomes, tanto em inglês quanto em português, são mutáveis em sua essência. Estão no pelotão de frente das transformações gramaticais.

É mais do que comum ouvir da boca dos paulistas (e suspeito que de muitos outros brasileiros) o seguinte:

"*Você* está com *teu* livro aí?"

Quando estiver escrevendo, no entanto, aconselho a prestar atenção. 

Eu apenas faria uma ressalva em relação ao verbo _amar_. Ao que me consta, soaria um tanto formal (ou impessoal?) alguém dizer ou mesmo escrever "Eu o amo."


----------



## MaRi ZiTa x)

Eu te amava ou Amava-te
Eu lhe amo = Eu amo a ele(a)
Eu amo voce ou eu o amo
Eu te amo ou amo-te


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu amo-te e Eu amava-te soam muito esquisitas para mim, que não estou acostumado. No Brasil acho que nunca ouvi nem li. O pronome reto exerce uma atração irresistível sobre o oblíquo por aqui, mesmo que se queira muito uma oportunidade de usar a ênclise; eu inclusive aprendi na escola que o _correto_ era usar uma próclise depois de um pronome reto. Hoje sei que era mais uma regra de estilo, visto que a gramática brasileira prevê a ênclise depois de pronomes retos, mas só aprendi recentemente, depois de o Jazyk ter me dito isso (_ter-mo dito?_ ) num thread logo nos meus primeiros dias no fórum.


----------



## Espinharas

O verbo amar é transitivo direto. Portanto, a construção correta é: Eu o amava. Mas, há uma particularidade na língua portuguesa: a possibilidade de um verbo transitivo direto preposicionado. É absolutamente correto dizer: Amar a Deus sobre todas as coisas. Essa preposição não qualifica o verbo como transitivo indireto.


----------



## GabeLopes

Errado, o verbo amar é acompanhado da preposição "a" (no sentido de para), não se ama alguém e sim a alguém.
Por isso, o verbo amar é transitivo indireto e requer, obviamente, um objeto indireto. Sendo assim está totalmente correto "eu lhe amava", "eu te amava".
Tanto que é por isso que "Amar a Deus" leva a preposição "a" e não simplesmente por ele ter sido inserido erroneamente no idioma através dos tempos.
Quando falamos "eu amo ele"/"eu amo ela", apesar de aceito, está errado, pois o correto é "eu amo a ele"/"eu amo a ela".
Portanto o pronome pessoal oblíquo átono é corretamente posicionado nesse caso, já que não há a presença de um objeto direto.


----------



## JotaPB

Ambas as formas são usadas aqui no Nordeste, mas em diferentes situações: o te é associado a tu, teu, ti e contigo, e implica um nível muito grande de informalidade (existe um certo estigma em relação ao uso indiscriminado do tu - e te, consequentemente - estando geralmente associados à marginalidade); já o lhe é o objeto direto e indireto de você, e corresponde a um nível de linguagem um pouco menos informal. Também se pode usar o lhe como objeto direto e indireto de "o senhor/a senhora", mas o mais comum é a repetição constante desses pronomes.


----------



## englishmania

Como já disseram, _Eu lhe amava_ é incorrecto._

Eu amava-te_ não me parece "redundante". Obviamente, pelo contexto, percebe-se quem fala. No entanto, neste caso, até pode ser útil empregar o pronome pessoal, visto que a forma verbal "amava" não explicita a pessoa (eu amava, ele/ela amava).

Pelo contrário, em ''Eu amo-te", poderíamos omitir mais facilmente o pronome pessoal ''eu'', visto que "amo" nos remete unica e automaticamente para a primeira pessoa do singular.


----------



## Carfer

GabeLopes said:


> Errado, o verbo amar é acompanhado da preposição "a" (no sentido de para), não se ama alguém e sim a alguém.
> Por isso, o verbo amar é transitivo indireto e requer, obviamente, um objeto indireto. Sendo assim está totalmente correto "eu lhe amava", "eu te amava".
> Tanto que é por isso que "Amar a Deus" leva a preposição "a" e não simplesmente por ele ter sido inserido erroneamente no idioma através dos tempos.
> Quando falamos "eu amo ele"/"eu amo ela", apesar de aceito, está errado, pois o correto é "eu amo a ele"/"eu amo a ela".
> Portanto o pronome pessoal oblíquo átono é corretamente posicionado nesse caso, já que não há a presença de um objeto direto.



Talvez seja assim no Brasil, não sei. Mas, em Portugal, o verbo amar pode ser transitivo directo e só é preposicionado quando o objecto directo é Deus _'amar a Deus' __. _Fora disso, dizemos _'amo F..._', _'amo a Pátria' ('a' _é o artigo definido, não a preposição), _'amo a poesia'_. Já _'ter amor a', _esse sim, é sempre preposicionado.


----------



## anaczz

GabeLopes said:


> Errado, o verbo amar é acompanhado da preposição "a" (no sentido de para), não se ama alguém e sim a alguém.
> Por isso, o verbo amar é transitivo indireto e requer, obviamente, um objeto indireto. Sendo assim está totalmente correto "eu lhe amava", "eu te amava".
> Tanto que é por isso que "Amar a Deus" leva a preposição "a" e não simplesmente por ele ter sido inserido erroneamente no idioma através dos tempos.
> Quando falamos "eu amo ele"/"eu amo ela", apesar de aceito, está errado, pois o correto é "eu amo a ele"/"eu amo a ela".
> Portanto o pronome pessoal oblíquo átono é corretamente posicionado nesse caso, já que não há a presença de um objeto direto.


É justamente o contrário, Gabe! No Brasil também é como diz o Carfer. 
Amar é transitivo direto e "Amar a Deus" é um caso clássico de objeto direto preposicionado. Pode-se usar também, por exemplo, "amar ao próximo como a ti mesmo", outro caso de objeto direto preposicionado.
O que ocorre no Nordeste do Brasil é o uso regional do pronome lhe como objeto direto.


----------

